# Where do you set the mirror for patches when installing ports?



## IHOPETHISONEISUNIQUE (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm attempting to install editors/vim on an old server with an ancient ports tree. It is configured to attempt connecting to Australia first, then Greece, the problem being that vim is downloading an unspecified, but large number of patches, and waiting a couple of minutes to timeout on each patch.

What file contains the list of servers that make attempts to use? I need to remove that Australian server from the list. TIA.


----------



## tingo (Dec 20, 2015)

You shouldn't be using old and out-of-date versions of FreeBSD or the ports tree.
You can fix your problem by manually downloading the distfile(s) (and patches) for the ports in question before installing the port.
And the files that a port needs are not unspecified, they are specified in the ports Makefile.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Dec 20, 2015)

tingo said:


> You can fix your problem by manually downloading the distfile(s) (and patches) for the ports in question before installing the port.



If the ports tree is "ancient" enough then the downloads are timing out because the files no longer exist.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 20, 2015)

IHOPETHISONEISUNIQUE said:


> What file contains the list of servers that make attempts to use? I need to remove that Australian server from the list. TIA.


Search for the server hostname with grep(1) in /usr/ports/Mk. In the current ports tree mirrors are set in /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.sites.mk.



IHOPETHISONEISUNIQUE said:


> I'm attempting to install vim on an old server with an ancient ports tree


vi(1) not good enough?


----------

